# The last two  republican presidents the worst in American history.  Pitiful, just pitiful.



## deanrd (May 24, 2019)

Remember when everyone became so angry at George Bush once they discovered we had been lied into Iraq? 
 Then he let bin Laden go and shut down the CIA division that was tasked with finding bin Laden. 
 Then Bush and the Republicans led the country and the world into the worst economic collapse since the depression. 
 George Bush is so despised that he’s afraid to leave the country and go overseas because he’s afraid he’ll be arrested for war crimes. 

Next was President Barack Obama who led the country out of the great  recession and took down bin Laden. Both of which Republicans tried to take credit for.

And now we have President Trump. A ConMan who doesn’t pay his workers. Who’s foundation was shut down because it was discovered to be a criminal organization. An unindicted co-conspirator in multiple felonies.
 A man who is isolated America from all his friends. Who is working to bring down the government.  Who seems to have closer ties to Russia, Vladimir Putin, and North Korea then he does to the American people. Who is an enemy of the US Constitution. And who is calling people who are doing their constitutionally mandated job as public servants traitors.

 If Trump doesn’t destroy the US government and Republicans don’t make this an authoritarian  plutocracy, Trump will have the same problem leaving the country that George W. Bush has. He might be arrested. 

 My question is will this country manage to stay a democracy after what Trump and the Republicans are doing to it?


----------



## BlackFlag (May 24, 2019)

Trump’s win confirms that America is in decline.  It also confirmed that there’s a strong movement to withdraw into our shells and protect what we have at the sacrifice of high goals and ideals.

That said, I’m sure I could find a couple President’s that were worse than Dubya and this fat fucking retard we have now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Remember when everyone became so angry at George Bush once they discovered we had been lied into Iraq?
> Then he let bin Laden go and shut down the CIA division that was tasked with finding bin Laden.
> Then Bush and the Republicans led the country and the world into the worst economic collapse since the depression.
> George Bush is so despised that he’s afraid to leave the country and go overseas because he’s afraid he’ll be arrested for war crimes.
> ...





deanrd said:


> My question is will this country manage to stay a democracy after what Trump and the Republicans are doing to it?



Yes, as much a democracy as it's ever been.

and thanks for putting it in Humor.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> My question is will this country manage to stay a democracy after what Trump and the Republicans are doing to it?



It's a Constitutional Republic you imbecile. Not a democracy.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Next was President *Barack Obama who led the country out of the great  recession *


  I love your morning posts Deanie boy because they are soo comical, and they never fail to make me laugh.  ..


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2019)

I call shenanigans.

Obabble and Clinton were not Republicans.


----------



## deanrd (May 24, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > My question is will this country manage to stay a democracy after what Trump and the Republicans are doing to it?
> ...


 What does it matter? Republicans don’t follow the constitution anyway.


----------



## deanrd (May 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I call shenanigans.
> 
> Obabble and Clinton were not Republicans.


Thank God.

 They were the two best president since the 60s.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 24, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Trump’s win confirms that America is in decline.  It also confirmed that there’s a strong movement to withdraw into our shells and protect what we have at the sacrifice of high goals and ideals.
> 
> That said, Imm sure I could find a couple President’s that were worse than Dubya and this fat fucking retard we have now.



Ears and that Jew hater Carter


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Do Democrats?


----------



## BlackFlag (May 24, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s win confirms that America is in decline.  It also confirmed that there’s a strong movement to withdraw into our shells and protect what we have at the sacrifice of high goals and ideals.
> ...


No those are way higher.  We are still paying for Dubya’s pride and your fat fucking idiot is plagued by that along with a sick animosity towards the majority of the country.  The very people he is supposed to consider himself as working for.


----------



## deanrd (May 24, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


 Clearly, they do.


----------



## deanrd (May 24, 2019)

I put this in humor because every time I start talking about Trump I start laughing. I wonder who could be so stupid that they would take this moronic pansy seriously? 
 Trump is just so nasty. Just a really nasty person. And Republicans see him as a role model for their children. I don’t get it.  I really don’t.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 24, 2019)

The anti Ferengi you elected for two terms was the most extremist President in our history. He was smart in his agendas. He had charisma. In everything else he was terrible. Removing the constitution bit by bit with no one doing a thing about it is the sad thing. The longer we let this go on the worse the pain will be when it gets here.  In no time in our history are we more dependent on government checks and benefits and pensions from other sources all backed up by a stock market that if ever collapses will bring it all down this time.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Remember when everyone became so angry at George Bush once they discovered we had been lied into Iraq?
> Then he let bin Laden go and shut down the CIA division that was tasked with finding bin Laden.
> Then Bush and the Republicans led the country and the world into the worst economic collapse since the depression.
> George Bush is so despised that he’s afraid to leave the country and go overseas because he’s afraid he’ll be arrested for war crimes.
> ...


History is recording one of they greatest economic times in American history, a president with great judges, trade deals, close to a end to an invasion! Walls going up.. 
real history


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

And worse yet the low life chicken shit republicans in congress and those morons who voted for him are afraid to raise their voices against the  vile scumbag in our WH......


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> I put this in humor because every time I start talking about Trump I start laughing. I wonder who could be so stupid that they would take this moronic pansy seriously?
> Trump is just so nasty. Just a really nasty person. And Republicans see him as a role model for their children. I don’t get it.  I really don’t.





deanrd said:


> I put this in humor because every time I start talking about Trump I start laughing.



What a coincidence....


every time you start talking about Trump, 


I start laughing.


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when everyone became so angry at George Bush once they discovered we had been lied into Iraq?
> ...


wait till the pos is out of the wh to see how history records him   maybe you'll give him a parade while he's in jail


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> And worse yet the low life chicken shit republicans in congress and those morons who voted for him are afraid to raise their voices against the  vile scumbag in our WH......


What do you disapprove of??


----------



## 22lcidw (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> I put this in humor because every time I start talking about Trump I start laughing. I wonder who could be so stupid that they would take this moronic pansy seriously?
> Trump is just so nasty. Just a really nasty person. And Republicans see him as a role model for their children. I don’t get it.  I really don’t.


I know you are a shill. endless ones getting paid for your propaganda. I also know that having concern for everyone helped to destroy our nation. And many people have been blamed for doing nothing wrong. You have a problem. Even if you get complete power. People do not trust you. They are wary. Your protected groups will turn on each other at some point. African Americans and Islamic people will not tolerate Feminists and Gay people without schmoozing and lots of money and resources extorted from the peasants. The mother of all beatdowns is possible as the deplorables will not help you even if you beg. For you have remained quiet and helped to bring violence against them for nothing. Talk to McCain and Romney. They speak for us.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What does it matter? Republicans don’t follow the constitution anyway.



That's the closest thing you've said to the truth in your life, but you're too stupid to understand why the GOP Base is purging RINO's out that conspire with the traitors you vote for that deliberately endeavor to govern outside the limits of The COTUS.

If the COTUS was actually adhered too, genetic garbage like yours would have been starved out 4 generations ago because government subsidies wouldn't have been available to feed it, or it would have migrated to Canada. Either way, you wouldn't be a parasite here and now and the country would be better off.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


If he left today I’d would be the greatest administration this country ever seen


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > And worse yet the low life chicken shit republicans in congress and those morons who voted for him are afraid to raise their voices against the  vile scumbag in our WH......
> ...


Whatever BSNBC tells it too.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I call shenanigans.
> 
> Obabble and Clinton were not Republicans.



The meat puppet faggot was controlled by bolsheviks, Clinton wasn't nearly as bad as that piece of shit, and he was just about as much a republicrat as Bush IMO. Bush just wasn't a trailer trash rapist.


.


----------



## Tax Man (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Not since Saint Ray Goon set the tone for republicans to never bad talk one of their own.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Clearly, they do.



Sure deanturd, I'll bet you're stupid enough to believe that. I'll bet you're stupid enough to believe the best and brightest people are democrooks. While Hank Johnson might actually be your intellectual superior, he doesn't know Islands cannot capsize so that's a good indication of how much of a fucking retard you are, as if your posts weren't enough to gauge that.


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > And worse yet the low life chicken shit republicans in congress and those morons who voted for him are afraid to raise their voices against the  vile scumbag in our WH......
> ...


Oh please, let me count the ways  This vile garbage ,this ex tv host, this racist scum , doesn't know how to speak to leaders of foreign countries much less those in the opposing party who he must get along with   He's nasty, a bully born on 3rd, and thinks he hit a triple, and anyone who tells you they're a genius ISN'T


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

and there's so much more , but I won't bore you today


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Feel free to send a check to any nation that is falling apart without US handouts.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Please share with us how your life has been adversely affected by Trump’s policies.


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...






Facts in evidence say otherwise.  DACA is about as far from conforming to the COTUS as you can get.  obummer, your hero, is responsible for that little affront to the founding principles of this country.

If you want to see a violation of the COTUS you need only look at a democrat party apparatchik.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Please share with us how your life has been adversely affected by Trump’s policies.



He is expected to find employment now.


----------



## harmonica (May 24, 2019)

what's pitiful is all you whiners STILL whining


----------



## deanrd (May 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when everyone became so angry at George Bush once they discovered we had been lied into Iraq?
> ...


Wanna bet who will history remember more favorably?  

Reagan:  Tear down this wall.

Trump:  We need a wall.

Remember, Russians armed the border and shot people who crossed.  What Republicans want to do now.  Does that mean that Republicans and Communist Russians are the same?


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


You’re an illegal, aren’t you?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Democrats have urban slave plantations and and shut down black conservative speakers, you are against civil rights. Not trump democrats


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...








Oh, in a hundred years Trump will be remembered as the savior of this Republic.  It has been under assault by you dictator loving assholes for decades, and if the shrilary had been elected she would have finished this country off.  She has been selling us out to the chinese, and the russians for years.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


The poorest Americans need a wall! Our wages are almost nil, Democrat regulation and unions have killed almost all private business.. 
us poor ordinary people need relief and the GOVERNMENT to protect us! Not replace us


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...







No, just a very poorly programmed robot.


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Where are all the conservative ladies that believe in womens choice?  Has trump got them wetting their panties?


----------



## harmonica (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


we DON'T want to protect our border...................??!!!!!?????


----------



## harmonica (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


the Russians were shooting people trying to get *OUT*


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Do female babies have a choice?


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


when you get pregnant I'll leave it up to you


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I call shenanigans.
> ...


LOL. You just outed yourself as a fool.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Can men kill babies?


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

gipper said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Did he vote for trump?  Only fools and dotards did


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


NO so mind your own business


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Maybe after they're alive  Republicans sure don't give a shit for them then


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I call shenanigans.
> ...




Clinton is at ground zero of the politics of personal destruction.  He also let bin Laden get away.   Awful president.


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




^^^ Diagnosis:  Terminal Projection ^^^


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


One of the best in your lifetime  and when republican scum were up his ass he STILL performed his presidential duties   Not like the orange ass in the WH now. Clinton   Impeached over a lie about a BJ?? This pos in our WH is far worse


----------



## boedicca (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...




You would be funny if you weren't so pathetic.


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


now that's insipid


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Who doesn’t care? Give me a name ?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Ad hominem


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



You have plenty of dims to choose from for 2020. Loser parade. I’m sure some of your friends can buy you a happy meal, and take you to vote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...







Ummmm, no, he was impeached and disbarred because he lied UNDER OATH.

Funny how you demand trump follow the law, but ignore it if it is one of your people.  That makes you a hypocrite at best, and a political whore at worst.


----------



## harmonica (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


better than voting for America haters and white haters Hillary and Obama


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

westwall said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Yeah lied under oath about a BJ This scumbag in our WH now is afraid to place his hand on a bible  It'd burn  A real jackass of a president you gave us Westy   Be proud


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...






Lied under OATH you fucktard.  It doesn't matter what he was lying about you flaming prick.  HE BROKE THE MOTHERFUCKING LAW YOU ASSHOLE!


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

westwall said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Hey SHIT FOR BRAINS  UNDER oath about a BJ  FU and the horse you rode in on This AH trump has gone much further and yet you still have your head up his ass    COWARD


----------



## deanrd (May 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not only was I born here, but I'm a veteran.

I believe in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.

The law is that anyone fleeing danger can apply  for asylum.  The are not illegals.

But come on.  This is about race, right?

Are you a racist?  Come on.  Tell us the truth. We won't tell anyone.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


People of color who flee leaders of color are racist.


----------



## deanrd (May 24, 2019)

westwall said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


So it's OK if Trump lies to the American people?  Because it wasn't under oath?  Does that mean you can't believe anything he says?


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


It’s obvious you’re suffering from PTSD.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


What about the poor citizens in our country?? Do we have a say?


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...







Yes.  You tell me a lie that trump has made that hurt anyone other than himself.  The problem that you have derpy, is when hillary lied, people died, when obummer lied, people were forced to pay far more for inferior health insurance.  And you don't care.  That makes you a political whore, or terminally stupid.


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...







No, you fucking imbecile.  Trump has not lied under oath.  hell almost EVERYONE who is involved in this attempted coup HAS lied under oath.  But, being the political whore you are you don't care.  Which means, fuck you.  You are the anti American fucktard who feels that it is OK for the rich and famous to break the laws that would see us sent to prison.


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

westwall said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


It wasn't Obama that gave the 1%  huge tax breaks


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...







The hell he didn't.  Dude, you need to look at what they do, and not what they say.  Why do you think the 1% got so much wealthier under obummer than any POTUS before him?

EDUCATE yourself!  Here's a start for you silly boy.  Then, after you have read this ask yourself why you listen to liars?

*Obama admits 95% of income gains gone to top 1%*
*

President Obama has been loud and clear about his fight against income inequality, but he admitted that the rich have fared far better than the poor during his time in the White House.
In an interview that aired Sunday on ABC's "This Week with George Stephanopoulos," the show host cited a recent study from the University of California, Berkeley, that found 95% of income gains from 2009 to 2012 went to the top 1% of the earning population.

The president agreed with Stephanopoulos.

Obama admits 95% of income gains gone to top 1%*


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

westwall said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The gains have been overwhelmingly going to the top incomes for maybe 50 years  Did Obama cut their taxes  give them tax breaks?? I don't think so Why  use just him as an example? They were in a rising market  Want to blame Obama for that too?


----------



## gipper (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


I would never refer to you as a fool and dotard  for voting for O and HER.


----------



## deanrd (May 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Afraid to answer the question?  It's OK.  We get it.  We understand who Republicans are.
Very different than the old kind.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


I’m not an R...both parties suck.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


So you’re afraid to answer my question?
It’s ok; we get it.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Not only was I born here, but I'm a veteran.



Horse shit.

Pieces of shit like you serve only yourselves, you are not willing to risk anything for anyone else, besides that, the military screens out bed wetters, you never would have passed a psyche eval, and you couldn't possibly have scored high enough on an asvab.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



And that is why Obama couldn't get us out of the recession...he went to war with the 1%...and it cost us a recovery...thank God for Trump....


----------



## edward37 (May 24, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


May god take trump tomorrow


----------



## westwall (May 25, 2019)

edward37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...






He set in motion a policy that OVERWHELMINGLY favored the 1%

I understand that real facts hurt your head, but try and actually think for once.


----------



## edward37 (May 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Then you might be a gentleman   But I make no excuse  for my vote for them  IMO both were FAR superior to this nitwit in our WH now  He is unhinged


----------



## gipper (May 25, 2019)

edward37 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I can’t agree. SHE is a clear and present danger to our nation. I will grant you O wasn’t nearly as bad as the right portrays him but in the end, he was still bad.


----------



## edward37 (May 25, 2019)

HYPOCRISY
In case you missed it, CNN recently dug up video footage(1999) of GOP Senators Mitch McConnell(KY), Lindsey Graham(SC), and Chuck Grassley(IA) explaining their reasons for supporting President Bill Clinton’s impeachment. Listening to the explanations given by Senators McConnell, Graham and Grassley in support of Clinton’s impeachment in 1999 and considering the fact that all of them are now staunch defenders, even abetters of President Trump who is accused of doing far worse, it is hard to avoid the shocking hypocrisy displayed by these three senior U.S. Senators.

Senator Mitch McConnell for example said on February 10, 1999, “The problem is lying under oath and obstructing justice. The subject matter[Monica Lewinsky] is not what is significant here. It is lying under oath and obstructing justice.”

Senator Lindsey Graham said on January 16, 1999, “The point I’m trying to make is you don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic. Impeachment is not about punishment, impeachment is about cleansing the office.”

Senator Chuck Grassley said on January 9, 1999, “We are miraculously transformed from politicians to people who leave their Republican and Democrat labels at the door. We’re there to seek the truth and to find out whether the president is guilty or not guilty, and no stone should be left unturned to make that determination.”

From what we have seen so far, I think it is fair to conclude that Mitch McConnell will never vote to impeach Trump even if evidence was produced proving that Trump obstructed and is still obstructing justice. It is also fair to conclude that Senator Graham will never vote to impeach Trump without a conviction in an effort to “cleanse the office” even if a mountain of evidence was presented showing Trump has defiled/is still defiling the office. As for Senator Grassley, it is likewise fair to conclude that he will never shed his Republican label and vote to impeach Trump even if a determination was made that he was guilty of a crime.

Bottom line, it is not uncommon for politicians from both sides of the aisle to be caught in hypocritical stances. The Trump presidency however has brought political hypocrisy to a whole new alarming level.Simply put, no self-respecting individual who took issue with President Clinton’s lying and obstruction of justice would ever fervently defend Trump, a far worse and serial offender, as Senators Mitch McConnell, Lindsey Graham and Chuck Grassley have. It is such sickening hypocrisy that turns a lot of young impressionable people away from politics–a sad state of affairs indeed.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 25, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


God got him elected you liberal freak show....


----------



## deanrd (May 25, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


 Because God loves lying adulterers.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 25, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


No because unlike you...God loves America....


----------



## deanrd (May 25, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


 Republicans love Russia more.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 25, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


No....Republicans love peace...and would never start a war over a phony dossier and fake charge of collusion....you libs wanted world war three because your candidate lost...that is sick....


----------



## edward37 (May 25, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Weapons of MASS DESTRUCTION  strike a bell?


----------



## westwall (May 25, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...







Facts in evidence PROVE it is the opposite, little projecting fool...


----------



## westwall (May 25, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...







WWI=Democrat war,  WWII=Democrat war,  Korea=Democrat war, Vietnam=Democrat war.


You were spewing?


----------



## Deno (Jun 9, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Remember when everyone became so angry at George Bush once they discovered we had been lied into Iraq?
> Then he let bin Laden go and shut down the CIA division that was tasked with finding bin Laden.
> Then Bush and the Republicans led the country and the world into the worst economic collapse since the depression.
> George Bush is so despised that he’s afraid to leave the country and go overseas because he’s afraid he’ll be arrested for war crimes.
> ...




Insane Tard Butt Hurt......

Damn I love it...……..

Thank God for President DONALD J. TRUMP...……...


----------



## edward37 (Jun 9, 2019)

Deno said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when everyone became so angry at George Bush once they discovered we had been lied into Iraq?
> ...


Hey Deno  You ever hear of checks and balances ?? That's a house function that trump is trying to shut down


----------



## edward37 (Jun 9, 2019)

3 of our 1st 5 presidents died on July 4th   Let us return to YESTERYEAR


----------



## Deno (Jun 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Hey Tard....

You can't provide One bonafide example for your Butt Hurt charge..

That's because you are a full of SHIT cnn watching Butt Hurt Tard....


----------



## Magnificat (Jun 10, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Remember when everyone became so angry at George Bush once they discovered we had been lied into Iraq?
> Then he let bin Laden go and shut down the CIA division that was tasked with finding bin Laden.
> Then Bush and the Republicans led the country and the world into the worst economic collapse since the depression.
> George Bush is so despised that he’s afraid to leave the country and go overseas because he’s afraid he’ll be arrested for war crimes.
> ...


Cry a little harder, snowflake. Lolol


----------

